# I Almost Cried Today



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

With clear skies overhead, I almost wept today while winterizing the trailer. It is a beautiful day, perfect for camping, but no, I had to get the Outback ready for an extra long winter hibernation. I am leaving for a 6 month deployment, and that means no camping till next spring. But at elast I know the OB will be safe and her pipes will be protected from any winter freeze. Still sad to have to do it though. See you all next year.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Here you go again with this winterizing thing. What's that all about? Is it like a conveyor belt?









Best regards,
campmg from sunny Arizona


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campmg said:


> Here you go again with this winterizing thing. What's that all about? Is it like a conveyor belt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right now, from where I live in Central Florida, the temps that Doug forecast for the PNW 2006 Fall Rally sound REAL good!









But then, we get that in the "winter" here.









And we DON"T have to cut a hole in the lake to go fishing!

Dan


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

Too bad - it's way too early to have to winterize!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> Here you go again with this winterizing thing. What's that all about? Is it like a conveyor belt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! That's what I love most about Mitch...his sensitivity







I can just hear the







in his voice, can't you??

Sorry to hear it, but next year will be here before you know it...I promise!
Dawn


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I thought this thread was going to be about trying to make-up the queen bed...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Scrib said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about trying to make-up the queen bed...


LOL Scrib!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Stay safe on the 6 mo deployment..................









John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Like John said....stay safe during you deployment, and check in when you can.

Gary


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

Everyone will be thinking about you while on deployment and the camper will be there in the spring waiting for you - imagine we will be winterizing here in Wisconsin within the next month so feel your pain there - today was gorgeous and now this weekend will be miserable. Safe travels!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> Like John said....stay safe during you deployment, and check in when you can.
> 
> Gary


Same here

Don


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Ouch. that does hurt. I had to wipe away a tear reading this.









We are hoping to get a few more weekends in before things really cool down.

We have also started contemplating another Florida trip this winter ... kinda got the bug after our trip in Jan/Feb.

It really helps to divide the winter up.

Wayne


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Explain to me again why anyone chooses to live above the 36 latitude?

Regards, Glenn


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

GlenninTexas said:


> Explain to me again why anyone chooses to live above the 36 latitude?
> 
> Regards, Glenn


LOL! We like having seasons! We love being outside (and not melting) in the summer and skiing in the winter, seeing the trees change color in the autumn...........

Ali


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

This is just wrong!








Winterizing in September.... AARRRGGHHHH!

Have a safe deployment, Bob. We will see you in the spring!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

ali said:


> Explain to me again why anyone chooses to live above the 36 latitude?
> 
> Regards, Glenn


LOL! We like having seasons! We love being outside (and not melting) in the summer and skiing in the winter, seeing the trees change color in the autumn...........

Ali
[/quote]

We have seasons, they're called "Pre-Summer", "Summer", "Still-Summer", and "The Cool Day" .









Regards, Glenn


----------

